# no AF after trigger shot



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else  

I am on my 7th round of clomid, my 4th with scans and trigger shot. My last 3 cycles I have gotten AF 2 weeks to the day after my trigger shot (I should add that without trigger shot on 1st 3 cycles I only got AF on round 2 and not on the others  ). I am now day CD40 and no sign of AF, but had 2 BFN's, one on day 36 CB digi and then one on day 37 GP type (pinched from work).

As you can imagine I am now at my wits end wondering what else my body can throw at me and expect me not to go  

To top it off I had really sore nipples last week for about a week, then they eased off and I have had some shooting pains in my boobs (I never get any boob symptoms before AF). I have also had this constant metallic taste in my mouth. I have felt like this before and I'm sure it's my mind playing tricks on me, but it isn't pleasant, regardless of how often I brush my teeth or suck mints  it never seems to go away  I've also had headaches, backache and twinges down there   but none of my usual signs that AF is about to land.

My OH is going away to work next week, pretty much until December so we had already said we would put our last 2 cycles on hold until he comes home as it was going to be touch and go whether we got another cycle started in time before he goes.

I am seeing my consultant again in Dec and that will be the end of my clomid journey as he was reluctant to give me any more last time. I have said to OH that we will have a little break now as he is going away and we can focus on other things. I have decided to join slimming world to shift some weight cos if we do go down the IVF route, the lower I can get my BMI, the better.

As much as I try to stay positive all the time, I can't help feeling upset yet again.

Apologies for sounding depressing, I am usually quite positive honestly


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

hi spudlin, im sorry your feeling so low at the moment, i have no advice for you, other than see your doctor? they could bring on af ? if your still testing negative? not sure if anyones had false negatives so far down the cycle... do you know when you O ? ......xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Tam,

Don't know about ovulation as not temping or monitoring. Had 2 good follies on my scan though and good lining, so just presumed it would be like my other cycles and I would get AF or BFP. I have frantically googled but found nothing  

I am having lots of funny little niggles that I have not experienced before. little pains in me lady bits sorry tmi  ) same in by boobs. Who knows eh! 

I'm not too fussed about having AF induced at this moment in time cos OH will be away so we won't be actively trying. Maybe my body will appreciate the rest from all these hormones  

I'll still be touching base with all my lovely FF friends to see how you are all doing


----------

